

JQuery plugin which lets your users easily define keyboard shortcuts - Suan
http://suan.github.com/jquery-keycombinator/

======
Suan
Plugin author here. There seems to be many solutions out there which let a
developer specify keyboard shortcuts code-side, but nothing which lets their
users easily enter/change keyboard shortcuts in a text box, with good
usability. Here's my attempt at the problem.

Hopefully if this is easier, productivity sites like github will start to
allow users to define their own keyboard shortcuts rather than forcing down a
predefined set on you.

